# Left mouse click freezes



## claus_f (Apr 25, 2011)

I am the happy owner of a MacBook 2.1. Normally, it works fine, but recently the left mouse button (single click) regularly goes on strike. Rebooting solves the problem but only for a while. I tried changing the mouse or simply using the built-in trackpad button  with no result.
Can anyone tell me what may be wrong? Thanks in advance.


----------



## kreiff (Mar 23, 2011)

Did you notice the problem initially using the trackpad or a usb mouse?

I've read about several people having this problem on the macrumors forum, and most of them found in the end that they either had a faulty trackpad button or a faulty external mouse.

In terms of testing, keep in mind that if your trackpad/button is faulty and you plug in an external mouse and then touch the trackpad whatever is going on with the trackpad button can effect your usb mouse. It sounds weird, but a couple people in the thread I linked to above mention solving the problem by disabling the internal trackpad/mouse and using only an external mouse.

I don't know how much help that will be...but maybe the macrumors thread can supply you with an answer!

Best of luck!


----------



## claus_f (Apr 25, 2011)

It started with the external mouse. Strangely, the problem now seems to have gone away by itself. But if it comes back, I'll try your advice and disable the trackpad mouse.

Anyway, thanks for your answer and for the link to the macrumors forum.


----------



## kreiff (Mar 23, 2011)

Glad to hear your problem solved itself!

No prob!


----------

